# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  El CSN da su visto bueno a que la nuclear de Ascó opere durante diez años más

## sergi1907

El pleno del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) ha dado este viernes su visto bueno a que los dos reactores de la central nuclear de Ascó operen durante diez años más, hasta 2021.

En un comunicado, el CSN ha informado que la decisión ha sido tomada por unanimidad y que el informe favorable a la solicitud de renovación de la licencia que había cursado la central ha sido trasladado al Ministerio de Industria, Turismo y Comercio, quien debe tomar la decisión final. 

La decisión se toma tras constatar que existe el "nivel adecuado de seguridad" en las instalaciones y la voluntad de introducir las mejoras pertinentes para dar respuesta a mayores requisitos de exigencia, tras el análisis de 39 informes técnicos especializados. 

Desde 2001 el CSN ha realizado 324 inspecciones a Ascó, y de las mismas concluye que la Asociación Nuclear Ascó-Vandellòs (Anav) --propiedad de Endesa e Iberdrola como segundo socio minoritario-- ha cumplido con los requisitos de la autorización vigente, si bien especifica que no están incluidos los requisitos que puedan derivarse de las pruebas de resistencia encargadas tras el accidente de la japonesa Fukushima. 

Ascó concentró durante 2010 alrededor del 40% de los sucesos notificados por las nucleares españolas al CSN, lo que implica que las dos unidades de producción eléctrica de Ascó acumularon 10 de las 25 notas informativas y 17 de las 39 reseñas que se produjeron en ese tiempo. 

Otros sucesos notificados durante 2011, como la fuga de agua radiactiva en el interior de la central que mojó el calzado de trabajadores y la maniobra incorrecta de una compuerta por encima de la piscina de combustible gastado, entre otras, ha provocado que ecologistas y partidos como ICV-EUiA hayan solicitado que el Gobierno no autorice la renovación. 

Paralelamente, el Juzgado de Instrucción de Gandesa investiga la fuga de partículas radiactivas de 2007, un suceso por el que se mantiene imputado el ex director de la central y que provocó la imposición de la mayor multa de la historia nuclear española.

Diari de Tarragona.
http://www.diaridetarragona.com/ebre...pere/diez/anos

----------


## F. Lázaro

Obviamente, preferiría que no hubiera ninguna.

Pero actualmente, no podemos prescindir de ninguna, por lo que me parece totalmente acertada dicha decisión de renovar la licencia  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Con los últimos sucesos que ha tenido preferiría tenerla un poco más lejos.

Pero mientras no haya una alternativa sólida, es una decisión lógica.

----------


## sergi1907

Grupos ecologistas catalanes han lanzado una "campaña de resistencia" para evitar que el Gobierno prorrogue hasta 2021 el permiso de explotación de la central nuclear de Ascó (Tarragona), después del informe favorable emitido por el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) 

Agrupados alrededor del colectivo Tanquem les Nuclears (Cerremos las Nucleares), unas 250 entidades y asociaciones, además de unas 2.500 personas a título individual, han firmado un manifiesto público en Internet que recaba apoyos para evitar la prórroga de Ascó. 

En un comunicado, los ecologistas analizan el informe favorable emitido por el CSN y concluyen que, pese a realizar un "reconocimiento explícito de que la central nuclear tiene deficiencias", permite que los propietarios de la central continúen operando posponiendo las mejoras necesarias. 

En concreto, aseguran que el informe establece 9 condiciones de operación cuyo cumplimiento puede realizarse hasta un año después de la prórroga, además de otras 17 instrucciones técnicas complementarias, que serán dirigidas directamente al titular de la planta en un futuro. 

"Las dos decisiones suponen una negación de todo lo ocurrido en Fukushima y una burla a las prioridades de seguridad", han terciado los ecologistas, que consideran que el CSN pasa por alto el centenar de incidencias registradas en los últimos 4 años, entre ellas la fuga de partículas radiactivas de 2007 que fue ocultada durante meses por el titular de la planta. 

Vandellòs I


De hecho, los ecologistas van más allá y equiparan lo que podría suceder en Ascó con lo que ocurrió en Vandellòs I en 1989, cuando un suceso provocó la clausura de un reactor tres años después de prorrogar la licencia de operación y con la resaca todavía del accidente de Chernóbil. 

Tanquem les Nuclears, que movilizó en junio a unas 2.500 personas en Barcelona en una manifestación que reclamaba el cierre de las nucleares, precisa que el problema no resuelto de Fukushima es una "seria advertencia" de lo que podría suceder en Catalunya. 

Además, considera que las centrales de cogeneración de gas, las centrales hidráulicas, eólicas, solares y geotérmicas podrían suplir el suministro eléctrico que sale de Ascó, como ya sucede cuando la central está parada. 

El CSN ha dado su visto bueno a la prórroga de Ascó por unanimidad, tras analizar 39 informes técnicos especializados y haber realizado 324 inspecciones en una década, si bien reconoce en su informe que no están incluidos los requisitos que puedan derivarse de las pruebas de resistencia encargadas tras el accidente de la japonesa Fukushima. 

Ascó concentró durante 2010 alrededor del 40% de los sucesos notificados por las nucleares españolas al CSN, lo que implica que las dos unidades de producción eléctrica de Ascó acumularon 10 de las 25 notas informativas y 17 de las 39 reseñas que se produjeron en ese tiempo. 

Paralelamente, el Juzgado de Instrucción de Gandesa (Tarragona) investiga la fuga de partículas radiactivas de 2007, un suceso por el que se mantiene imputado el ex director de la central y que provocó la imposición de la mayor multa de la historia nuclear española.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/ebre.../funcione/2021

----------


## Salut

A ver qué sale de las "pruebas de resistencia" estas que quieren hacer. En Alemania los resultados fueron demoledores, y en gran parte responsables de la decisión de cerrar todos los reactores.

¡¡Había 8 centrales que ni siquiera resistían el impacto de un jet privado!!

Por supuesto, aquí en España ya han dicho que no se harán públicos los resultados  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## perdiguera

> A ver qué sale de las "pruebas de resistencia" estas que quieren hacer. En Alemania los resultados fueron demoledores, y en gran parte responsables de la decisión de cerrar todos los reactores.
> 
> ¡¡Había 8 centrales que ni siquiera resistían el impacto de un jet privado!!
> 
> Por supuesto, aquí en España ya han dicho que no se harán públicos los resultados


Pues si no publican los resultados sólo tendremos sospechas y por lo tanto desinformación.

----------


## Luján

> Pues si no publican los resultados sólo tendremos sospechas y por lo tanto desinformación.


Nicho perfecto para los conspiranóicos.

[offtopic]Hoy me he enterado que las erupciones de esta semana del Etna las han asociado con el terremoto de Lorca. :EEK!: 

Me extraña que esta gente no las haya relacionado también con el terremoto de Japón o la sismicidad de El Hierro  :Confused: [/offtopic]

----------


## ben-amar

> Nicho perfecto para los conspiranóicos.
> 
> [offtopic]Hoy me he enterado que las erupciones de esta semana del Etna las han asociado con el terremoto de Lorca.
> 
> Me extraña que esta gente no las haya relacionado también con el terremoto de Japón o la sismicidad de El Hierro [/offtopic]


Tiempo al tiempo, ya lo haran.  :Cool:

----------


## Salut

> Pues si no publican los resultados sólo tendremos sospechas y por lo tanto desinformación.


La lógica es más o menos esta: no dar información a posibles terroristas, pero sí dar información a las ONGs ecologistas presentes en la mesa del CSN -que tienen ciertos compromisos de confidencialidad- para que la gente sospeche lo mínimo.

Pero vamos, teorías de la conspiración saldrán un buen puñado... eso hagas lo que hagas. Incluso publicando hasta la última mota de óxido del último tornillo.

----------

